# Revolution dose for rats?



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

All of my animals have gotten ear mites from the neighbor's dog, including my two rats. I found this website for my ferrets: http://www.ferretclub.org.au/showcontent.toy?cid=46933 and I'll be ordering some offline. Though, I may buy a couple more tubes for my rats. And I need help figuring out how much I need to give each rat. I can get either the 0.2 mL or the 0.25 mL tube. If I were to get the 0.25 mL tube, how much of the tube would I give each rat? Just a couple drops for each rat, maybe?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I posted the link to a great page on the topic elsewhere, but buy the largest tube with the lower concentration. I think it's for cats, so you can treat multiple animals with one tube.

Then get about a drops worth on the skin on the back of your rat's neck.

I know there's better dosage instructions, but you will drive yourself insane trying to figure out exactly how much your rat weighs, and worst of all how much the fur absorbed when the rat moved so you come down to eyeballing it anyway.... With an adult rat... give or take about a pound to a pound and a half I go for a good drop actually reaching the skin... that's about what I use on mice too and they are usually under two ounces.

Revolution has a really big safety factor so overdoses have to be pretty massive to create a problem. If a drop on a rat is right and it weighs 10 times as much as a mouse and the mouse gets nearly the same dose and is fine with it... that's a pretty good safety margin, so don't go all psychotically precise... most likely your rat is going to move on your first try and your perfectly measured dose is all going to get absorbed into the fur and miss your rat completely anyway.

There's many a slip twixt the cup and the lip. So as revolution is about the same price regardless of the dose, buy the larger tube and try to keep the left overs sealed for future use in an air tight container because it evaporates.

I know you are going to try your best to get it right no matter what I say, and likely you should, but when things get a little messy, don't panic...


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

No, I didn't plan on being exact. There's no way I could do all that math, haha. I was just looking for something like "one or two drops". I decided I'll get a 3 pack of Cat revolution, 2 tubes for my ferrets and one for my rats, instead of buying all those single tube ones. Thanks.


----------

